

The story behind the dropped 'e' in flickr's name - freejoe76
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/14/flickr-flicker/#IDComment80186954

======
graywh
Unrelated: Apparently Twitter was originally twttr, and in 2006, techcrunch
had this to say about the service:

    
    
        There is also a privacy issue with Twttr. Every user has
        a public page that shows all of their messages. Messages
        from that person’s extended network are also public. I
        imagine most users are not going to want to have all of
        their Twttr messages published on a public website.

------
TrevorBurnham
To summarize: Yahoo (which owns Flickr) got the domain today, but no one's
saying how much they paid for it or whether the transfer was the result of a
lawsuit.

They cite this DomainNameWire piece, which offers more details but doesn't
provide sources for them:

[http://domainnamewire.com/2010/06/14/yahoo-settles-
lawsuit-a...](http://domainnamewire.com/2010/06/14/yahoo-settles-lawsuit-and-
gets-flicker-com-domain-name/)

